# The Croc Appreciation Thread...



## j_absinthe (Mar 30, 2008)

I know I'm not the only one who's got love for them.

Now I know that they're pretty much the ugliest piece of footwear this side of the Ugg, but damnit, they are comfortable. 

Should they be used at a piece of daily fashion? Heck no, but I'm all about being able to come home and RELAX in a comfortable pair of houseshoes, my Crocs. 

Uggs, on the other hand, should be burned like wrongfully accused women in Salemn. Ugly and you have to pay extra to waterproof...the hell?!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Mar 30, 2008)

I detest people wearing crocs in public, but at home is a totally different story. Same with Uggs. They're comfy, but definately have a place (at home/in a bonfire).


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Mar 30, 2008)

i think crocs have come out with a few decent looking one rather than their trademark beach crocs. Own one and lovin' it


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm all for ya'll wearing 'em while gardening, or on a boat, or doing chores around the house. But please don't wear 'em in public. I'd look kind of ridiculous if I wore boat shoes out in public, and crocs look just as ridiculous. 

Also, there are crocs other than the traditional cayman type, such as the mary janes that actually look somewhat decent.


----------



## Kitt3n (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't like the traditional croc style, the clog with the sling back.  I do like the new styles. They recently came out with a ballet slipper style and a mary-jane style.  I bought  them both and wear them for my serving job.  They are both comfy and cute, and have the non-slip for the food service industry.

Crocs Prima






Crocs Alice


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 30, 2008)

I love them.
They're comfortable, waterproof, and you can throw them in the dishwasher.


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 30, 2008)

i too am of the opinion that crocs are sooo ugly and no one should of right mind be wearing them....but i guess that would make me a hypocrite. i bought a pair of croc style shoes by dickies to wear with my work uniform and omg, most comfy pair ever. period!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2008)

Croc lover in or out of the house here! I don't give a flip if people think they're horrid or not. If I'm dressed down and running out of the house on errands or grab a bit to eat you can pretty bet on seeing me in my purple Crocs. I don't wear the ones with holes in them, I prefer the closed clog ones because I work in my garden alot. I also swear by their water shoes, we're out on the lake TONS during the summer and they are by far the best water shoe I have ever owned.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 31, 2008)

I am also a huge fan of crocs...I wear mine everywhere and really don't care if they're ugly.  I even wear my cotton candy pink ones the most (this means I own more then one pair!).  They are so comfortable, and as a research assistant it's nice to have a pair of shoes that's easy to sanitize and still really easy to wear!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitt3n* 

 
_I don't like the traditional croc style, the clog with the sling back. I do like the new styles. They recently came out with a ballet slipper style and a mary-jane style. I bought them both and wear them for my serving job. They are both comfy and cute, and have the non-slip for the food service industry.

Crocs Prima





Crocs Alice



_

 
I remember giving littlr rubber slippers that looked just like these to psych patients on a locked ward when they were admitted . No dangerous laces or choking hazards here.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

i hate the look of them but i have tried a pair on and i cant beleive how comfy they are!!! i wouldnt buy them or wear them in public but they are really comfy which is a plus
i do love uggs though


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2008)

Between my crocs and my 5fingers, I have some hideous shoes, but i've yet to give a rip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 5fingers are conversation starters..._everywhere_...and they're some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever had.


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2008)

I can vouch for the 5 fingers being conversation starters, it's hard to have a conversation with you when you're wearing them because you're constantly being interrupted by people asking about them.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL yeah. It's hard to run in them around people for that same reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  People want to know about them, and usually only hard core outdoor types have any idea what they are or how they'd be worn


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Plastic shoes. Nuff said.




But other people are free to wear them! I just think they look suuuuuper....well, homely. Plus, don't you just sweat like crazy in them?


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 2, 2008)

Crocs Alice are pretty cute but I dunno if I'd wear them.
Though I love ugg boots for winter, but at home. I hate how they became a trend grrr lol.


----------



## Lissa (Apr 2, 2008)

I just googled those 5 finger shoes as I'd never heard of them....oh they look so comfy, I'm all for comfort these days. I don't own any crocs , but this thread could be swaying me. I don't care what anyone thinks either and they sound perfect for me. I may just have to try a pair now!

I'm interested too about the sweating. Do your feet slip about in them?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 2, 2008)

a lot of the girls in my work wear crocs (i work in a hospital) They look comfy but so ugly and clumpy i also don't fancy getting bodily fluids through the wee holes. UGG wise i have a pair but i only wear them in the snow or in winter walking my son to nursery, i wouldn;t wear them as everyday wear!!!  x


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2008)

You really don't sweat in them.
They look like plastic, and the cheap ones are plastic, but actual CROCS aren't plastic like what you'd normally think.
Your feet don't slip around in Crocs anymore than they slip around in heels or tennis shoes.


Lissa:





Those are my 5fingers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, you sure can sprint in them without ANY problems.


----------



## Lissa (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks. They look and sound like my kind of shoe


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Apr 2, 2008)

Crocs are just a no no in my book.I hate them with a passion.I honestly can't believe that people actually think they look good. I do happen to love uggs. Talk about comfort


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think anyone's saying they're particularly stylish, but that they're unbelievably comfortable. 

Uggs are comfortable too, but not year round.


----------



## kokometro (Apr 2, 2008)

I think Crocs are hideous and heinous and a fashion disaster.  If you work in health care, grooming.. the morgue.. go for it. Hose them down and call them utiliatrian. Wear them for Yardening and hose them down after you mow.

I get that.

I seriously cannot understand why people want to wear these, let alone put them on their kids. It's mind boggling! Especially men.. how un manly!

This trend seriously had to have started out as joke like  sagging.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 2, 2008)

my flatmate wears them indoors, & i have to say they are bloody ugly. i'll stick to wearing slippers...


----------



## jenntoz (Apr 2, 2008)

I love my crocs for a million reasons...but usually only around the house, sometimes I have gone out in them cause I usually forget they are on my feet & I walkout of the house & don't realize I have them on until I am out(usually at the store)
However...while I was pregnant, they were my best friends cause my poor feet were so swollen & hurt sooooooo bad they were the only things that made standing or walking bearable.  yay for crocs, lol


----------



## msmack (Apr 2, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Crocs years ago on Saltspring Island... rocked em all summer! I chose a very very very blue pair. Those 5 fingers shoes are something else, Shimmer! I guess they haven't hit Canada yet!


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 2, 2008)

Crocs are taking over the Philippines! They are so popular here that even China has imported fake crocs into the country.

I just came from Hong Kong and Macau which are neighboring countries and there was not one Croc in sight!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_I picked up a pair of Crocs years ago on Saltspring Island... rocked em all summer! I chose a very very very blue pair. Those 5 fingers shoes are something else, Shimmer! I guess they haven't hit Canada yet!_

 
They're not everywhere here, either. Like I said, they're conversation starters, for sure.


----------

